# Aspire Breeze 2



## Jengz (17/5/18)

So I’ve been fortunate enough to get my hands in the aspire breeze 2 pod device thanks to the legends @Vape Republic ... I’ve been using it for a good few hours and these are my initial impressions of the device. I will be posting a full review in my humble opinion but I need a few more hours of use with the device in order to fully gauge its capabilities.

Firstly I would like to say that I absolutely love the look of this device, it is sleek, feels so comfortable in the hand and is a carry around friendly little device. The finishings on the device is nothing short of excellence. Very well built and put together.

The mouth piece is very comfortable and a lot nicer than the v1 when taking a pull albeit very similar in design.

Ok now onto usage. Unlike the v1 the breeze v2 has a fire button and is not a pull to activate device, this is a pro in my opinion as it allows for the best feature of the device which is AFC! The airflow control works magnificently and can be adjusted from a good tight mtl draw to a a more restricted dL draw. This brings a lot of versatility to the device.

I’m currently runnin the 1ohm cool which comes with the device in the box along with a 0.6 ohm coil, and I’m running elements honey roasted tobacco ns20 liquid as it is my go to juice for pod systems. The flavour from the breeze 2 is so far better than that of the v1. I think this is also attributed to the fact that you can control the airflow, I find that with different juices airflow makes a huge difference in what I taste. So again another pro.

The battery is also a step up from the previous version which was my biggest gripe with the v1 as it didn’t last me a full day. Yes I’m only able to vape at night now due to it being our fasting month but the 1000mah battery should outshine it’s predecessor. (Will elaborate after using the device more). 

The only currently flaw I see with this device atm is that the pod portion does have an ever so slight play to it. It doesn’t not affect the performance of the device but it is noticeable.

Now for the real tester, comparing it to my gusto mini which has been my daily carry ever since I got it at vapecon last year! Yes the breeze 2 is magnificent, the hit is quite close to the gusto mini and the plus side is that you can refill the pod! It still however does not beat my gusto. I would like to use it a lot more to play around with different juices and airflow controls.

Overall so far this is a winner winner chicken dinner in my book and the best refillable pod system that I’ve used to date.

Full review to follow once I’m able to use it a bit more  

@Hooked @Cor tagging u guys as u asked for my thoughts... will keep u guys updated

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Cor (17/5/18)

Thank you @Jengz ime defnitly going to get me one espesially the bigger bat @1000mah makes it so so so much better than the v1 imo ime really really exited to add it to the arsenal.I love the fact with the breez that you replace coilz and not "pods" in the sence of the word.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (17/5/18)

Jengz said:


> Unlike the v1 the breeze v2 has a fire button and is not a pull to activate device, this is a pro in my opinion as it allows for the best feature of the device which is AFC! The airflow control works magnificently and can be adjusted from a good tight mtl draw to a a more restricted dL draw. This brings a lot of versatility to the device.



Cant agree more, the no auto fire option is definitely a plus. Just today my aspire breeze v1 got stuck and was continuously firing, couldn't get it to switch off, so had to pull out the coil to make it stop, had my heart racing so much that I was about to throw it out the window. After reading your review, I will definitely want to buy this next.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jengz (18/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Cant agree more, the no auto fire option is definitely a plus. Just today my aspire breeze v1 got stuck and was continuously firing, couldn't get it to switch off, so had to pull out the coil to make it stop, had my heart racing so much that I was about to throw it out the window. After reading your review, I will definitely want to buy this next.


The breeze v1 has a pull to activate draw so if u blow into the device (purging) then u open that vacuum and it will continue to fire, not sure if u did this? But just check it out

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (18/5/18)

Thanks for the feedback and review @Jengz 
Looks like a great device and it looks lovely in that blue colour!
Ive been looking for something like this as a backup to my Evod (lol) so will certainly keep this in mind to give it a try.

How tight does it go when you make it very tight?
It is Evod1'ish ? (Not sure if youve tried the Evod)


----------



## Jengz (18/5/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the feedback and review @Jengz
> Looks like a great device and it looks lovely in that blue colour!
> Ive been looking for something like this as a backup to my Evod (lol) so will certainly keep this in mind to give it a try.
> 
> ...


Thanks MR @Silver u can close the afc off quite a tight draw, never tried the evod so I can’t really comment on that but it’s a true tight mtl draw imho. 

I know that’s not of much help, lol sorry. I’ll be more than willing to courier it to u for a few days if you want to test it out... just shout

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (18/5/18)

Jengz said:


> Thanks MR @Silver u can close the afc off quite a tight draw, never tried the evod so I can’t really comment on that but it’s a true tight mtl draw imho.
> 
> I know that’s not of much help, lol sorry. I’ll be more than willing to courier it to u for a few days if you want to test it out... just shout



Thanks @Jengz , not to worry - i will get one at some point - have put it on my list 
Thanks for the offer though - champion stuff

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (18/5/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the offer though - champion stuff


@Jengz The Champ!

Will let you know when I'm in the neighborhood again.. will make some time to come see you and test this device out.

Fantastic review brother
&
Ramadan Kareem to you and your family


----------



## Hooked (18/5/18)

Thanks for the informative review @Jengz!


----------



## Carnival (18/5/18)

Thanks for this! @Jengz


----------



## Jengz (18/5/18)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> @Jengz The Champ!
> 
> Will let you know when I'm in the neighborhood again.. will make some time to come see you and test this device out.
> 
> ...


Shot bud! To u too, pop by anytime for a Leka chill after Taraweeh session but wait till the 15th of Ramadhan then I’ll be kla performing and can mellow out


----------



## Jengz (18/5/18)

Hooked said:


> Thanks for the informative review @Jengz!


Full review still to come but thanks, just first impressions as I haven’t had much time with it but if u can, get it because it’s up there with the gusto


----------



## Jengz (18/5/18)

Carnival said:


> Thanks for this! @Jengz


Only a pleasure... I’ll be sure to upload a full review soonest i use it enough

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (19/5/18)

Jengz said:


> The breeze v1 has a pull to activate draw so if u blow into the device (purging) then u open that vacuum and it will continue to fire, not sure if u did this? But just check it out


Nope, dint blow in it, I read the manual before I used the device, it said not to blow in it or it can cause a fire hazard, that's why I panicked when it autofired.


----------



## Jengz (23/5/18)

So ive been using the breeze 2 excessively over the past few nights and it is my morning vape to get me going before I start fasting and all I can say is that I am completely impressed with this pod system! It is a true winner!

I am sick however and struggling to find time to write a full review but I will post my full review this weekend! 

Honestly, if u looking for a pod system that is refillable to use either nic salts or high freebase nic juices, this is a no brainer! It’s winning by a landslide in my books! And might I just add, with the .6 ohm coil one can easily get quite a superb DL draw too!

Boooyaaaaa breeze 2 for the win!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruwaid (24/5/18)

Awesome @Jengz 
Anyone know who has stock of these?


----------



## Amir (24/5/18)

Ruwaid said:


> Awesome @Jengz
> Anyone know who has stock of these?



Vape Republic... Just got mine this morning. Get it while you can because there's a pre-order period everywhere else

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## skola (24/5/18)

Amir said:


> Vape Republic... Just got mine this morning. Get it while you can because there's a pre-order period everywhere else


Are you going to be using it with freebase nic juices? If so, keep us updated on throat hit and vape experience please.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amir (24/5/18)

skola said:


> Are you going to be using it with freebase nic juices? If so, keep us updated on throat hit and vape experience please.



Its already filled and priming for iftaar with some element NS/20 Green Slushie that came in the parcel. NS/20 is by far the best, most flavorful Nic Salts juice I have tried from a quite limited range of options. Might end up using it with the SNLV18 Ice 25mg/ml free-base nic though because Nic Salts just aren't my thing due to lack of throat hit. Actually there is throat hit but not the free-base kind that I prefer. Either way... Will come back to you after taraweeh with my thoughts and initial impressions

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## skola (24/5/18)

Thanks bru.
I see The Vape Industry and Drip Society have some Yami juices in nic salts. Those might be quite good too. I also prefer freebase nic for the type of throat hit that it gives.
I wonder how the overall vape will compare with the Vaporesso Nexus AIO that looks quite similar to the breeze in form, although lacks some features of the Breeze 2. Vaporesso is known for making good flavour coils though.


----------



## Amir (24/5/18)

skola said:


> Thanks bru.
> I see The Vape Industry and Drip Society have some Yami juices in nic salts. Those might be quite good too. I also prefer freebase nic for the type of throat hit that it gives.
> I wonder how the overall vape will compare with the Vaporesso Nexus AIO that looks quite similar to the breeze in form, although lacks some features of the Breeze 2. Vaporesso is known for making good flavour coils though.



Reason I didn't go for nexus is that they want you to use 70 VG or more. Also its a 650mah battery if i remember correctly

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Amir (24/5/18)

skola said:


> Are you going to be using it with freebase nic juices? If so, keep us updated on throat hit and vape experience please.



This thing is amazing yoh. Initial impressions obviously but currently using the 1 ohm coil and NS/20 green slushie and it’s the most flavorful pod system I’ve used to date. Flavor for days. A nice kick after the fast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (24/5/18)

Amir said:


> This thing is amazing yoh. Initial impressions obviously but currently using the 1 ohm coil and NS/20 green slushie and it’s the most flavorful pod system I’ve used to date. Flavor for days. A nice kick after the fast.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ah I see - apologies - ignore my post in the other thread - you have NS20 green slushie

Interesting...

I want to try this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (24/5/18)

Amir said:


> This thing is amazing yoh. Initial impressions obviously but currently using the 1 ohm coil and NS/20 green slushie and it’s the most flavorful pod system I’ve used to date. Flavor for days. A nice kick after the fast.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yessssss maaaaan now I have some parties on board with me and this breeze 2 goodness!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (24/5/18)

Silver said:


> Ah I see - apologies - ignore my post in the other thread - you have NS20 green slushie
> 
> Interesting...
> 
> I want to try this



You know me and my vape style so if I like it then I’m sure you will too. It’s ridiculously impressive. I’m not one for gushing but since there’s so little to do with regards to set up and there’s no building and coil position and all that fuss... it’s like a plug and play and man oh man does it play well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir (24/5/18)

Jengz said:


> Yessssss maaaaan now I have some parties on board with me and this breeze 2 goodness!



When does it become available in the mainstream? Everywhere else has it on pre order only. I will definitely be picking up a second because I travel a lot and this is the ideal stealth Vape. No mess no fuss no nada... just goodness. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (24/5/18)

How much did it cost ?


----------



## Amir (25/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> How much did it cost ?



Just under R500 if I remember correctly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (25/5/18)

couldn't hold myself back, just placed an order for aspire breeze 2 from @Vape Republic, just a little confused about the NS20 - 20ml e-Liquids by Element, it says 20 ML in the title but the image is of a 10 ML bottle, https://vape-republic.co.za/products/ns20-e-liquids-by-element
Placed the order anyway, lets see.


----------



## Jengz (25/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> couldn't hold myself back, just placed an order for aspire breeze 2 from @Vape Republic, just a little confused about the NS20 - 20ml e-Liquids by Element, it says 20 ML in the title but the image is of a 10 ML bottle, https://vape-republic.co.za/products/ns20-e-liquids-by-element
> Placed the order anyway, lets see.


I contacted them about the pics... it is indeed 20mls, they are waiting for artwork from their suppliers apparently

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (25/5/18)

Jengz said:


> I contacted them about the pics... it is indeed 20mls, they are waiting for artwork from their suppliers apparently


Oh that`s a relief ! thanks @Jengz


----------



## skola (25/5/18)

Amir said:


> This thing is amazing yoh. Initial impressions obviously but currently using the 1 ohm coil and NS/20 green slushie and it’s the most flavorful pod system I’ve used to date. Flavor for days. A nice kick after the fast.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lekker man! Glad to hear this! Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Ruwaid (25/5/18)

Assuming no one has used up a coil as yet but any idea guys on how long they normally last?
Hows the vape here guys? Restricted lung or MTL only? Both 1 and 1.2 ohm coils.


----------



## Ruwaid (25/5/18)

any dry hits?
have 1 oe 2 pods for the gusto that gave terrible dry hits. Had to give it a few shales, turns and swivels and then vape again.


----------



## Amir (25/5/18)

Ruwaid said:


> Assuming no one has used up a coil as yet but any idea guys on how long they normally last?
> Hows the vape here guys? Restricted lung or MTL only? Both 1 and 1.2 ohm coils.



There's a new 1 ohm coil and then it can also use the previous 1.2 or 0.6 ohm coil. This device has air flow control as well so I've had it all the way open to a restricted DL but prefer it closed about 2/3 of the way for a fairly tight MTL because to DL 20mg Nic after fasting is no joke. Never a dry hit but its been priming for about 11 hours before first use

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (25/5/18)

Ruwaid said:


> Assuming no one has used up a coil as yet but any idea guys on how long they normally last?
> Hows the vape here guys? Restricted lung or MTL only? Both 1 and 1.2 ohm coils.


The coils are the same as the aspire breeze 1. I have been using it for more than a month now, I fill my aspire breeze once a day the coil was spent in a week and a half. The 0.6 ohm coil was spent even faster, it hardly lasted 4 days and started giving burnt flavour.


----------



## Ruwaid (25/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> The coils are the same as the aspire breeze 1. I have been using it for more than a month now, I fill my aspire breeze once a day the coil was spent in a week and a half. The 0.6 ohm coil was spent even faster, it hardly lasted 4 days and started giving burnt flavour.


 That might be a deal breaker for some...definitely for me! But still keen to "try it out"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (25/5/18)

Ruwaid said:


> That might be a deal breaker for some...definitely for me! But still keen to "try it out"


What to say, nic salts are coil gunkers, a coil for a week is still good. I tried to rebuild the coil but it's way too difficult to get it right, aspire people have worked really hard to make re-wicking/re-coiling impossible on these coils. Same goes with the gusto pods, impossible to rewick.
I have kept one 1.6 coil in isopropyl alcohol to wash off the burnt nic, lets see if I can extend the life. The 0.6 coil was too burnt to attempt any alcohol cleaning.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (26/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Oh that`s a relief ! thanks @Jengz



@Faiyaz Cheulkar I bought a few bottles of Elements from Vape Republic and I can confirm what @Jengz said - they're 20ml bottles.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (29/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> What to say, nic salts are coil gunkers, a coil for a week is still good. I tried to rebuild the coil but it's way too difficult to get it right, aspire people have worked really hard to make re-wicking/re-coiling impossible on these coils. Same goes with the gusto pods, impossible to rewick.
> I have kept one 1.6 coil in isopropyl alcohol to wash off the burnt nic, lets see if I can extend the life. The 0.6 coil was too burnt to attempt any alcohol cleaning.



This is what the alcohol looks like after a few days. The problem is that the actual wick is not burnt, it's the nic that's great the coil.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (1/6/18)

This is definitely useful :-

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jai (27/8/18)

Hi everyone, 

I'm still new using this aspire breeze 2. Just change from cigarette to pods around 2 weeks. Just want to ask some questions as I really search around but not manage to find good answer. Here my question:
1. which coil is best use for nicotine salt juice? is it 0.6 Ohm or 1.0 Ohm? 
2. which coil is best use for normal/vape juice? is it 0.6 Ohm or 1.0 Ohm? 
3. which PG/VG ratio is the best for creamy juice?

Hope anyone can help me by answering my question as I'm still new in this things. 

Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (27/8/18)

Jai said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm still new using this aspire breeze 2. Just change from cigarette to pods around 2 weeks. Just want to ask some questions as I really search around but not manage to find good answer. Here my question:
> 1. which coil is best use for nicotine salt juice? is it 0.6 Ohm or 1.0 Ohm?
> ...



I found the device to suit me best with the 1 ohm coil. I have only tried the 0.6 and the 1 ohm coil and the 0.6 seemed a bit crappy for me so now I use the 1 ohm coil only. I've also heard good things about the 1.2 ohm coil but I haven't tried it as yet. I would guess that the 1.2 ohm coil is best for maybe 50mg or so salts and a tight MTL draw.

The best VG/PG ratio for this device would be 50/50. 50/50 is able to wick fast with any coil head. I have tried 70/30 yesterday on the 1 ohm coil head and it doesn't work so well.

Maybe if you use the 0.6 coil you would probably be able to use higher VG juices because the 0.6 has bigger wicking ports compared to the 1 ohm coil.

1. 1 ohm coil for me. The 1 ohm coil has some kick to it and ramp up is instant.

2. Depending on ratio, either of those. Since I like the 1 ohm coil, I wouldn't use anything higher than 50/50.

3. 50/50 ratio is the best for pod devices due to how fast the coil will wick. As you go up in VG, the small wicking ports just don't allow for fast wicking.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jai (27/8/18)

daniel craig said:


> I found the device to suit me best with the 1 ohm coil. I have only tried the 0.6 and the 1 ohm coil and the 0.6 seemed a bit crappy for me so now I use the 1 ohm coil only. I've also heard good things about the 1.2 ohm coil but I haven't tried it as yet. I would guess that the 1.2 ohm coil is best for maybe 50mg or so salts and a tight MTL draw.
> 
> The best VG/PG ratio for this device would be 50/50. 50/50 is able to wick fast with any coil head. I have tried 70/30 yesterday on the 1 ohm coil head and it doesn't work so well.
> 
> ...



Hi @daniel craig

Thanks a lot for the answer that is really helpful to me. As per I know, the seller did say can use normal vape juice with this pods. 

So, just wanted to know, 
1. which coil is the best use if I want to use vape juice 50/50 18MG? Is it 0.6 or 1.0? 
2. Which airflow setting is the best, quarter open, fully close or fully open? As per I use quarter open, sometime I felt dry in my throats when start using it, after awhile then it will be smooth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (27/8/18)

Jai said:


> Hi @daniel craig
> 
> Thanks a lot for the answer that is really helpful to me. As per I know, the seller did say can use normal vape juice with this pods.
> 
> ...



1. The 1 ohm coil. To me the 0.6 coil had a ramp up and felt underpowered. With 18mg you'll be fine on the 1 ohm coil. You could also use the 1.2 coil if you wanted a tighter draw and weaker strength (weaker nicotine hit and less power/wattage). You can get 50/50 high nicotine juice from Vapour Mountain. R370 for 100ml. 

2. This is up to you. I leave it full open because it's kind of an airier MTL vape which is fine for me. I'm going to assume that you like a very tight draw. I would suggest buying 1 x 1.2 ohm coil just to try out and see if it works for you. I personally didn't feel any dryness when I closed off the airflow but that's probably because I use juices with menthol like Vapour Mountain Red Pill, Naked Brain Freeze etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jai (27/8/18)

daniel craig said:


> 1. The 1 ohm coil. To me the 0.6 coil had a ramp up and felt underpowered. With 18mg you'll be fine on the 1 ohm coil. You could also use the 1.2 coil if you wanted a tighter draw and weaker strength (weaker nicotine hit and less power/wattage). You can get 50/50 high nicotine juice from Vapour Mountain. R370 for 100ml.
> 
> 2. This is up to you. I leave it full open because it's kind of an airier MTL vape which is fine for me. I'm going to assume that you like a very tight draw. I would suggest buying 1 x 1.2 ohm coil just to try out and see if it works for you. I personally didn't feel any dryness when I closed off the airflow but that's probably because I use juices with menthol like Vapour Mountain Red Pill, Naked Brain Freeze etc.



Thanks again for the best and helpful answer. 

For your information, I got free creamy cappuccino nic salt (70/30) from the seller and I really like it. But then, I'm don't found shop that sell this nic salt juic anywhere near me, so I just brought normal juice 50/50 18MG (creamy butter tobacco juice) and so far it also feel nice. 

Maybe next week, I'll buy some of menthol nicotine salt juice to try. It took me around 1 hour to go to that shop as per now I can't go there yet as I'm working on night shift this week.

Also, it is a good idea to have 1 more spare of juice cartridges? as per I found out that cleaning and drying the cartridge took quiet time. 

And also, I will get myself to buy a pack of 1.0 Ohm coil and maybe 1 pcs of 1.2 Ohm to try.

Thanks a lot Daniel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jai (27/8/18)

Also, may I know how long will it last, I mean need to change to other coil for 1.0 ohm coil? and how can we know it need to change to new coil? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (27/8/18)

Jai said:


> Thanks again for the best and helpful answer.
> 
> For your information, I got free creamy cappuccino nic salt (70/30) from the seller and I really like it. But then, I'm don't found shop that sell this nic salt juic anywhere near me, so I just brought normal juice 50/50 18MG (creamy butter tobacco juice) and so far it also feel nice.
> 
> ...


If you want to get away using the cheapest method possible, getting your normal nicotine, high strength juice from Vapour mountain is cheaper than nicotine salt juices. I like their XXX/Red Pill which is a lychee menthol kind of flavor.

VM also sells coils for the breeze so you can probably save a bit on shipping as well.

If you need salts, see if you can get a friend or if you can go to Vape Shop. You can get 2 bottles of 30ml BLVK Unicorn Salts for R300 which is very cheap in comparison to other salt juices.

EDIT: I just saw now that you are from Malaysia so don't worry about the above.

There's a big range of salt liquids available internationally at various strengths. Try a 35mg Salt nicotine juice. It should have a similar throat hit to your 18mg but the nic satisfaction is far greater. Some brands you can check out are: 

BLVK Unicorn: their Lychee is good and you can find it in 35mg salts or 50mg salts.

Yami Vapor: Their Taruto is the highest rated salt flavor in the market (Internationally). They are have a ton of other good flavors (fruity)

Naked: Their range is also pretty good. Just see which flavor profiles you like.

Jam Monster: Just announced recently, Jam Monster started making nic salts in 24mg and 48mg.

Nasty Juice: Nasty recently released a MTL range which is 18mg 50/50 normal nic range and they also have a Salt range however, I think it's priced higher than other salt juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jai (27/8/18)

daniel craig said:


> If you want to get away using the cheapest method possible, getting your normal nicotine, high strength juice from Vapour mountain is cheaper than nicotine salt juices. I like their XXX/Red Pill which is a lychee menthol kind of flavor.
> 
> VM also sells coils for the breeze so you can probably save a bit on shipping as well.
> 
> If you need salts, see if you can get a friend or if you can go to Vape Shop. You can get 2 bottles of 30ml BLVK Unicorn Salts for R300 which is very cheap in comparison to other salt juices.



Will look for that. thanks for suggestions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jai (27/8/18)

Jai said:


> Also, may I know how long will it last, I mean need to change to other coil for 1.0 ohm coil? and how can we know it need to change to new coil?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@daniel craig 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (27/8/18)

Jai said:


> Also, may I know how long will it last, I mean need to change to other coil for 1.0 ohm coil? and how can we know it need to change to new coil?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The lifespan of the coil will depend on the juice you use. Because I use menthols, the juices are clean and have very little sucralose (sweetener) which is known to destroy/gunk up coils.

Using 50/50 salts, I was able to use I think about 20-30ml of juice on 1 coil head.

You will know that the coil needs changing when you taste a 'burnt' taste. It's a very noticeable taste.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jai (27/8/18)

daniel craig said:


> If you want to get away using the cheapest method possible, getting your normal nicotine, high strength juice from Vapour mountain is cheaper than nicotine salt juices. I like their XXX/Red Pill which is a lychee menthol kind of flavor.
> 
> VM also sells coils for the breeze so you can probably save a bit on shipping as well.
> 
> ...



Wow. Thanks a lot. Really keep searching for the best juice. Will try look for it. For me, the price is not too much a problem to me as per 1 bottle can use for a long time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jai (27/8/18)

daniel craig said:


> The lifespan of the coil will depend on the juice you use. Because I use menthols, the juices are clean and have very little sucralose (sweetener) which is known to destroy/gunk up coils.
> 
> Using 50/50 salts, I was able to use I think about 20-30ml of juice on 1 coil head.
> 
> You will know that the coil needs changing when you taste a 'burnt' taste. It's a very noticeable taste.



Oh. Thanks a lot. Really thanks to you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jai (31/8/18)

Yesterday, I brought 1.2 ohm coil and use Creamy Apple 50/50. But then found out that really hard and little flavor taste. Also I think, today coil had burn already and noticed that the coil got hot really fast. Can someone know why this happen? So I think I might not buy 1.2 ohm coil anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (31/8/18)

Jai said:


> Yesterday, I brought 1.2 ohm coil and use Creamy Apple 50/50. But then found out that really hard and little flavor taste. Also I think, today coil had burn already and noticed that the coil got hot really fast. Can someone know why this happen? So I think I might not buy 1.2 ohm coil anymore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aspire breeze 2 is supposed to be used with a 1 ohm coil. But I don't see this as a reason for the burnt 1.2 ohm coil. Possibly juice ran out or coil priming was not done ?


----------



## Jai (31/8/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Aspire breeze 2 is supposed to be used with a 1 ohm coil. But I don't see this as a reason for the burnt 1.2 ohm coil. Possibly juice ran out or coil priming was not done ?



priming? what do you mean by proming? is it that we put some juice in the side coil hole and after filled juice, wait around 5 min? Early use of 1.2 ohm is better than using 1.0. but then since last night, suddenly the coil got faster hot and today it I felt burned taste



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (31/8/18)

Jai said:


> priming? what do you mean by proming? is it that we put some juice in the side coil hole and after filled juice, wait around 5 min? Early use of 1.2 ohm is better than using 1.0. but then since last night, suddenly the coil got faster hot and today it I felt burned taste
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like a defective coil.


----------



## Jai (31/8/18)

might be. but I felt 1.2 is more better than 1.0 If anyone used 1.2 ohm with Aspire Breeze 2 using 50/50 creamy nic salted juice, please help to tell your experience here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jengz (31/8/18)

Jai said:


> might be. but I felt 1.2 is more better than 1.0 If anyone used 1.2 ohm with Aspire Breeze 2 using 50/50 creamy nic salted juice, please help to tell your experience here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi @Jai i also prefer the 1.2 ohm coil and I actually prefer it with all juice profiles, elements crema with the 1.2ohm coil is absolutely superb.

Currently running the 1 ohm coil with a menthol juice and it’s also good but not as good as the 1.2 ohm coil imo.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Deckie (31/8/18)

Anyone know who has the 1.2 ohm coils?


----------



## Jai (31/8/18)

Jengz said:


> Hi @Jai i also prefer the 1.2 ohm coil and I actually prefer it with all juice profiles, elements crema with the 1.2ohm coil is absolutely superb.
> 
> Currently running the 1 ohm coil with a menthol juice and it’s also good but not as good as the 1.2 ohm coil imo.



do you ever try use 1.2 ohm? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (31/8/18)

Jai said:


> do you ever try use 1.2 ohm?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He uses both.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jai (31/8/18)

Jengz said:


> Hi @Jai i also prefer the 1.2 ohm coil and I actually prefer it with all juice profiles, elements crema with the 1.2ohm coil is absolutely superb.
> 
> Currently running the 1 ohm coil with a menthol juice and it’s also good but not as good as the 1.2 ohm coil imo.



Did your coil getting hot faster when use 1.2 Ohm? As per you used both coil, which one did you always use, 1.0 or 1.2?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (31/8/18)

Jai said:


> Did your coil getting hot faster when use 1.2 Ohm? As per you used both coil, which one did you always use, 1.0 or 1.2?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 0.6 uses the most wattage, the 1 ohm is in between and the 1.2 uses the least wattage. Not sure if the 1.2 coil is a warm vape or cool as I only use the 1 ohm coil.

@Jengz does the 1.2 coil have the same size wicking holes?


----------



## Jai (31/8/18)

I google and found out on many forum or blogger, that 1.2 ohm is the best use among other ohm value for salt nic. But a lot of people claiming it can fast burn up, I'm also encounter the same, only 1 day then it giving burn taste, but the taste is very good. I did some soaking/priming the coil by adding 3 drop of juice (35mg of 50/50 creamy apple) into the coil and on each side and the soaking the coil within 5 minutes before use. Maybe there is some techniques of priming or soaking the coil to make it longer life? or maybe due to using fruity juice that shorten it life? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

